# Over training?



## Jjyaya (Feb 20, 2015)

Hey guys. I've been hitting it hard lately but never to the point where I can't move the next day. Anyway I've been on 600 mg of test e a week and just started 600 mg of eq and 40 mg of dbol a day. I started the eq and dbol two weeks ago. Anyway i hit a wall Saturday. Worked out twice in one day and just crashed the next day. I've never felt like that before. Almost a sick feeling throughout my whole body. I took two days off and hit a squat pr of 315 for 4 reps 3 sets. I felt fine and took another day off. I went and tried to do chest and my whole right arm basically gave out and for the last three days I've felt like shit and haven't been able to workout hard or even workout my upper body at all and my right arm feeling like its breaking in half. What the hell haha. I guess Im wondering if I should just take a week off and try and recoup because my body needs it or does this sound worse? Thanks!, jj


----------



## BigBob (Feb 21, 2015)

Do it. Take a few days. Listen to your body. Might be something else going on. If it doesn't correct itself then get it checked out.. I gave myself a shot of tren in my right shoulder once and must have hit a nerve and couldn't use it for a good 4 days. Feel better man.


----------



## Jjyaya (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks for the advice man. Looks like I'll have to find another form of therapy for the next week haha


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 21, 2015)

Is it possible that you inflamed a nerve pathway in your arm /shoulder while squating?Ive done that many times while "digging' On a heavy set.
Many times you dont realize you are inflaming something in your shoulder which effects your arm as well of course. Make sure you warm very thouroughly
your upper body as lower when squatting.Give your self a break for a few days then try out the previuosly effected movements(upper body) before you squat again. Then you will know if squatting caused problem. Then you make subtle 
adjustments to hand spacing etc to prevent this from becoming chronic.
thx, T.......


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 21, 2015)

BigBob said:


> Do it. Take a few days. Listen to your body. Might be something else going on. If it doesn't correct itself then get it checked out.. I gave myself a shot of tren in my right shoulder once and must have hit a nerve and couldn't use it for a good 4 days. Feel better man.



x2

Hawk


----------



## Jjyaya (Feb 21, 2015)

Awesome thanks man Ill give it a shot!


----------

